# What does everyones apistogramma tanks look like?



## ampdaman (Dec 27, 2006)

hey everyone im interested in seeing your apisto tanks and tank specs! im currently setting one up for either baenschi or elizabethae so im just interested to see how my tank might compare  . im excited to see everyones tanks


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Hi

For A.elizabethae tank could be like this:
AquaDesign Galeria
but this is only for black water fans  - as you see no plants in this one (maybe some on surface)


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Sorry for the poor picture. I was trying to get an accurate colour and it's come out darker.

It's a 40g with Apistogramma eremnopyge in. Other inhabitants are Nanochromis sabinae, cardinal tetras, eques pencilfish, corydoras robinae and ancistrus.

I've tried to carve out two distinct territories for the cichlids. There's one to the right and one to the front left. The line of Java fern and Crypts slightly left of centre are to break up the line of sight along the tank.


----------



## ampdaman (Dec 27, 2006)

wow that blackwater tank is awsome and ed i like your idea for the boundary to cut the line of sight. im going to try and do something to that extent with some swords. thanks for those tanks but of course im excited to see more :mrgreen:


----------



## ampdaman (Dec 27, 2006)

lalalalala still hoping to see some more tanks. i bet there are more out there then this :attention so please show your tanks!


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

Here are a couple pictures of some of my tanks. Nearly all of my tanks have apistos in them, but note that I'm not able to easily breed all apistos in nicely planted tanks. The first picture is of my 75G where the large volcanic rocks have lots of air pockets in them that are just big enough for the female cacatuoides 'triple-red' to use as caves. This is more of a community tank, however, so very few fry make it to adult hood. The last picture is of my apisto viejita tank, which is a 20G high with a great piece of bogwood root that is hollow throughout. They've definitely made a nest in the bogwood, but I don't think I've been able to get the PH/TDS low enough with just CO2/tap water to get any viable eggs.


----------



## Phaturkey (Jan 15, 2007)

Already some nice tanks on here 



> Sorry for the poor picture. I was trying to get an accurate colour and it's come out darker.


And if you want a good picture and your camera has a manual setting... set the exposure to about 1/4-1/13(dependsing on the time of day) and focus to around 4. It will make the colors vivid and prevent blur.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Damn Kris, I like the new rockwork!


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Phaturkey said:


> Already some nice tanks on here
> 
> And if you want a good picture and your camera has a manual setting... set the exposure to about 1/4-1/13(dependsing on the time of day) and focus to around 4. It will make the colors vivid and prevent blur.


It's only a little digital compact. I am playing around with it while being tempted to get a Digital SLR! I will definitely try that tip, thanks.


----------



## ampdaman (Dec 27, 2006)

so no more tanks i suppose?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I finally get to add something now that I have apisto's










Got breeding rock like caves coming from unique aquarium decorations with breeding in mind. fish breeding made easy









The Apistos i got are these


----------



## aquarium boy (Nov 28, 2004)

wow those apistos look awesome how are they doing with your angels?
im very tempted to add some apistos to my buying list but im not sure if they will mesh well with my angel. (im geting more as soon as i find out how to add baby angels to a tank with a full grown one)


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

AngelFish Forum II - Index

A pretty good forum about angels.

I just got the apisto's today and they are still settling in. My angels are a bit smaller than quarter size so they have accepted any new tankmate pretty well, earlier the apistos came out to wander and the angels didn't bother them one bit.


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

Steven_Chong said:


> Damn Kris, I like the new rockwork!


Thanks! I had the good fortune of shipping back a lot of this rock from California when I attend the AGA. eklikewhoa, those gold cactuoides are killer!


----------



## RuiEstrelinha (Feb 23, 2004)

This is the Apistogramma trifasciata tank of my girlfriend. She have 5 A. trifasciata (2M/3F).










Some shots of A. trifasciata





































Best regards,


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

Beautiful pictures RuiEstrelinha! What size tank is that? Apisto colony tanks are the best. It's amazing to watch when a male establishes his harem, and moves back and forth between each female's territory. It looks like you have plenty of space in that tank to see just that. A. trifasciata is one of the apistos on my list to try -- absolutely beautiful!


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

krisw said:


> Here are a couple pictures of some of my tanks. Nearly all of my tanks have apistos in them, but note that I'm not able to easily breed all apistos in nicely planted tanks. The first picture is of my 75G where the large volcanic rocks have lots of air pockets in them that are just big enough for the female cacatuoides 'triple-red' to use as caves. This is more of a community tank, however, so very few fry make it to adult hood. The last picture is of my apisto viejita tank, which is a 20G high with a great piece of bogwood root that is hollow throughout. They've definitely made a nest in the bogwood, but I don't think I've been able to get the PH/TDS low enough with just CO2/tap water to get any viable eggs.


Your 75gal tank looks amazing. I just waned to know what type of rock you are using I really like the way the rocks look almost like a mountain.


----------



## ampdaman (Dec 27, 2006)

wow awsome tanks. if i can get a good picture ill put up my 15 gallon that im working on. RuiEstrelinha, may i ask what size tank you have your trifasciata in? looks like a 30 gallon long but its probably larger?


----------



## RuiEstrelinha (Feb 23, 2004)

Krisw: thanks!

ampdaman: You are right 30g long 

Best regards,


----------

